# Texas bass fishing advice



## 3 dog Ed (Apr 25, 2014)

has anyone been bass fishing in Texas? I will be down that way in October and would like to get in a guided trip. Thanks!


----------



## Rangerman12 (Mar 29, 2015)

Yea went to rayburn in February and it's amazing. If you have a boat no need for a guide to start with there bass are plentiful compared to Ohio


----------



## zcomanche21 (Jul 28, 2016)

Been to Lake Fork twice. Had a replica made of a 10lb largemouth. My guide measured it four different ways and took a few pictures. That's all the taxidermist needed. My guide was David Vance. Great experience.


----------

